# Restarting local tourism in the ‘new normal’



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Baler, La Union, and Batangas as the top three destinations

June 21, 2020
https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/06/21/weekly/the-sunday-times/filipino-champions/restarting-local-tourism-in-the-new-normal/733137/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think this would be for the very privileged and costly endeavor for those who can afford to have their personal assistant/lawyer set up all the requirements to take a vacation in country.

When public transportation comes back and no requirements from the LGU this just might be an option for everyone.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Erring tourist establishment closed down in La Union

- the tip came from a concerned resident


Published June 19, 2020, 5:12 PM
https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/06/19/erring-tourist-establishment-closed-down-in-la-union/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pool resorts*



Hey_Joe said:


> Erring tourist establishment closed down in La Union
> 
> - the tip came from a concerned resident
> 
> ...


I'd find a new spot then to have that weekly expat gathering at a pool resort and rent one of those larger Nipa huts because it appears get together at local pubs and tourist traps for a while will be sabotaged.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'd find a new spot then to have that weekly expat gathering at a pool resort and rent one of those larger Nipa huts because it appears get together at local pubs and tourist traps for a while will be sabotaged.


I heard the crowd did not include any Foreigners.


----------

